# Well, You Thought Wrong



## glitchedgamer

Have you ever thought something was true in the Pokemon world only to later find out it wasn't?

I used think Farfetch'd evolved into Doduo for the longest time. I never train Farfetch'd, so I never realized it doesn't evolve. Also, up until about 4 days go, I always thought Ghost was a special type in the first 3 generations. Apparently it is a physical type. Does that make ANY sense???


----------



## M&F

The only two damage-dealing Ghost-type attacks in RBY were Lick and Night Shade. The latter does set damage. So my guess is that Ghost is physical because Lick is.

I've heard of many people who though Gyarados was Water/Dragon. But, I though it was a pure Water-type until the day I caught the nigh obligatory shiny Gyarados from G/S/C.

Also, I remember one day in R/S/E when I faced a Sableye in a high level and spent a good time trying to figure out what type could it have a weakness. Of course, I was frustrated. :P


----------



## glitchedgamer

> Also, I remember one day in R/S/E when I faced a Sableye in a high level and spent a good time trying to figure out what type could it have a weakness. Of course, I was frustrated. :P


Ouch XD. How long did it take you realize what a waste of time that was?


----------



## M&F

glitchedgamer said:


> Ouch XD. How long did it take you realize what a waste of time that was?


Several months. :P


----------



## nastypass

It took me aaaages to realize that Graveler and Golem existed; I'd always assumed that geodude evolved into Onix.


----------



## Autumn

When I was younger, I knew that Dark was weak to Fighting and another type, but I didn't know what the second type was. I thought it was Poison, and upon being proven wrong, thought it was Ground.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I spent a couple of weeks trying to get Ekans by breeding Seviper after watching that infamous episode of the anime.

I also thought that Latios and Latias could only be caught with Premier Balls, all legendaries had "hidden genders," and until recently thought that Ghost was weak to Psychic.


----------



## blazheirio889

...Ghost was physical? Waitwait, so then why did Shadow Ball drop Sp. Def? No _wonder_ my Vaporeon's Shadow Ball did so little damage in FireRed.

And for the longest time, I thought that Ground was weak to Psychic. I don't know why.


----------



## glitchedgamer

blazheirio889 said:


> ...Ghost was physical? Waitwait, so then why did Shadow Ball drop Sp. Def? No _wonder_ my Vaporeon's Shadow Ball did so little damage in FireRed.


It boggles the mind. Why they would make a type physical that has Pokemon with some of the lowest Attack stats is beyond me.


----------



## Minnow

I don't remember when I exactly stopped thinking this, but I remember when I was younger I used to think Togetic evolved into Lugia. Uhm, oh yes. I'm not sure how relevant this is, but I didn't think the master ball was anything special the first time I got it (crystal) and so I just caught some random Ponyta with it. I didn't find out my mistake for a while.


----------



## eevee_em

When I was little I thought Mew evolved Mewtwo and Mewtwo evolved into Mega-Mewtwo(Mewtwo with his suit from the movie). Yeah...


----------



## glitchedgamer

Minnow said:


> I don't remember when I exactly stopped thinking this, but I remember when I was younger I used to think Togetic evolved into Lugia. Uhm, oh yes. I'm not sure how relevant this is, but I didn't think the master ball was anything special the first time I got it (crystal) and so I just caught some random Ponyta with it. I didn't find out my mistake for a while.


I did that too O_o. I even used it on a Ponyta. Boy was I angry when I found out I couldn't get it back.


----------



## Ruby

You find a Great Ball, and later get to a shop which sells them, and you find an Ultra Ball, and later get to a shop which sells them too.  In Silver, I found a Master Ball, and used it on Lapras.


----------



## ultraviolet

> I did that too O_o. I even used it on a Ponyta. Boy was I angry when I found out I couldn't get it back.


You think that's bad? I used my first masterball on a _Raticate_.


----------



## Thorne

I thought that Probopass was genderless for quite a while.

Turns out it can be both male and female, whoops.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

I thought nosepass was genderless till I fought the first gym in pokemno R/S/E.
Plus, I thought that mirage island is a nintendo event, till yesterday. And I didnt realize that Golbat evolves trough happines and not trough trading- I thought that way for quite a while, until I looked on the GPX Plus.

Also, in Red(old), I thought kadabra evolves by level, and I thought the cave to lavender is impossible to pass- no wonder I trained kadabra up to level 90 in Diglett cave. Also, I lost the game. Finally, in leafgreen, I believed that Zubat can learn psychic and that haunter(wtf?) can learn brick-break.


----------



## voltianqueen

> Also, I lost the game.


:[

Before I got any games, I thought Geodude evolved into Onix. I also thought Gligar was a Poison-type (i don't get why it's ground). And I thought Grass was weak to Psychic, from using Psychic on all those Grass/Poison types on Pokémon Stadium :P


----------



## glitchedgamer

ultraviolet said:


> You think that's bad? I used my first masterball on a _Raticate_.


So I take it we all did this BEFORE we learned about the Cloning Glitch?


----------



## Autumn

Thought that Rock was immune to Electric too until I used Thunderbolt on an Aerodactyl in Stadium in my work. One of my friends proceeded to "correct" me by saying that immunities were negated if the Pokémon you're attacking's other type is weak to the attack. She told me that Thunderbolt had successfully hit a Swampert, but we've never determined if it was a glitch or never actually happened.


----------



## ultraviolet

> So I take it we all did this BEFORE we learned about the Cloning Glitch?


Well yeah, as this was on my blue version. o.O


----------



## blazheirio889

Hey, seems like a lot of people used the Master Ball on a Ponyta before knowing what it did xP I did that too, but that was because my brother is always unbelievably ill stocked with Pokeballs, and when I ran into the Ponyta the Master Ball was the only one he had. So of course I threw it.

Luckily I didn't save after that, so when I told my brother what I did, he just laughed and turned off the Gameboy.


----------



## glitchedgamer

ultraviolet said:


> Well yeah, as this was on my blue version. o.O


Ah, I did it on Gold. But still, *cough* MissingNo. *cough*.

I can't remember if I threw the Master Ball on purpose or on accident...Damn Ponyta. All I know is that I saved afterwords. I had a bad habit of doing that as a kid. I killed Ho-Oh on Gold and actually saved right after, so I never had my version mascot. At least I got another chance when Crystal came out later that year.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

ultraviolet said:


> You think that's bad? I used my first masterball on a _Raticate_.


...Well, my brother used it on a _Wurmple_.


----------



## Hyozanryu

I used mine on Zapdos.

When I fought Groudon the first time, I didn't know it was a ground type, and I killed it with surf. (I thought it was steel or something) I had to save because I had gotton to far to just shut it off.


----------



## Aethelstan

My cousin gave me a lot of tips, so I haven't made too many mistakes. Probably the worst thing I've thought was that Missingno would literally _kill_ your character. As in you would see the little sprite fall over and die or something. And after he died I thought the cartridge would blow up and my Gameboy Color would electricute me. No joke. I was absolutely terrified of Cinnibar Island for weeks.


----------



## glitchedgamer

Aethelstan said:


> My cousin gave me a lot of tips, so I haven't made too many mistakes. Probably the worst thing I've thought was that Missingno would literally _kill_ your character. As in you would see the little sprite fall over and die or something. And after he died I thought the cartridge would blow up and my Gameboy Color would electricute me. No joke. I was absolutely terrified of Cinnibar Island for weeks.


That has to be the most epic MissingNo. myth I have ever heard... MissingNo. no longer just threatens save file...HE KILLS YOU!! Poor guy...he's harmless but everyone was afraid of him...


----------



## PokeNinja

glitchedgamer said:


> no longer just threatens save file...HE KILLS YOU!! Poor guy...he's harmless but everyone was afraid of him...



Well, nobody was daring enough back then...
Only a few of you were...


----------



## blazheirio889

I didn't know anything about MissingNo. and thought it was just a really rare Pokemon. So I caught it :D I faintly remember giggling at the messed up graphics, but eventually I got tired of it and released it.


----------



## PokeNinja

wonder how that messed up your game...


----------



## Loco Mocho

I thought fire was risitant to rock
(Combusken)


----------



## Charizard Morph

For years i thought that eevee evolved into umbreon with a moon stone, and espeon with a Sun stone. (Which it really should, because it makes waayy more freaking sense with the first three eeveelutions) When i finally got to train an eevee i was pissed when i couldn't get that to work.


----------



## glitchedgamer

It took me a good few years to figure out that Bugsy is a dude.


----------



## Minnow

glitchedgamer said:


> It took me a good few years to figure out that Bugsy is a dude.


I'm still just barely convinced that Roark is a guy.


----------



## Darksong

At first I thought Roark was a girl as well, until I first got to Byron, who mentioned Roark as a "he." o_O

Cryptica and I also used to think that Shining Pokemon were sick, and we didn't know what Potions did for quite a while, so whenever Cryptica encountered a shining Pokemon (Zigzagoon and Pidgey are all I can remember), she ran from it, bought a Potion and started to look for it again. XD


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic

I used to think that the correct trendy phrase in R/S/E would get me a Mew. No joke. 

I also thought Silver was a girl, until the officer called him a boy. After that, I looked up his official art and fell in love.

And - wait, what?! Bugsy's a GUY?! Whaaaaaat?!


----------



## M&F

Dame Celebi said:


> And - wait, what?! Bugsy's a GUY?! Whaaaaaat?!


Damn straight. Blame Japan. :P

I guess we've all made that mistake.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Damn straight. Blame Japan. :P
> 
> I guess we've all made that mistake.


Me too.


----------



## Darksong

The only time I thought Bugsy was a girl was when I first saw him. The second time I ever went through on Gold, I knew he was a guy. Somehow, though, I mistook Roark for a girl for about a month. o_O

And I thought that evolutions of the Kanto Starters (Charblast, Venuforest and Blastocean respectively) could be obtained by feeding a Rare Candy to a Charizard, Venusaur or Blastoise respectively. I heard this rumor from someone else and since then have guessed that he was guessing about Infernape, Torterra and Empoleon. He said that Charblast was like Charizard except it had the ability to dig; Cryptica had looked that up afterwards and noted that Charizard could, in fact, learn Dig.

EDIT: In Mystery Dungeon, it also took me a while to figure out that Flame Wheel cuts corners.


----------



## Charizard Morph

Speaking of gym leader genders, i still haven't figured out what Falkner is. :(


----------



## Mad MOAI

Darksong said:


> He said that Charblast was like Charizard except it had the ability to dig; Cryptica had looked that up afterwards and noted that Charizard could, in fact, learn Dig.


If I can find a Dig TM somewhere, I'm going to start over on fire red AGAIN and get Charmander for a starter. When I find the TM Dig I'm going to teach it to my Charmeleon, or 'zard if I decide to evolve it :D


-

Anyway, I thought that Poochyena and Mightyena were Normal-type, but I dreamt I saw a guy battling another person's Poochyena with a Drowzee. Drowzee used Confusion, and "It doesn't affect Foe Poochyena..." So I learned it was Dark-type.


There were other things, but I forgot them.

-Like Darksong said, I thought that Shinies were sick so whenever I saw one I bought a potion and started looking for it again.

But Darksong, don't forget that they also said Charblast had a matchstick for a tail.

*ends post*


----------



## Aethelstan

On the topic of genders, I'm not entirely sure what Lucian of the elite four is....


----------



## Darksong

Charizard Morph said:


> Speaking of gym leader genders, i still haven't figured out what Falkner is. :(


Falkner is a guy. :D

Edit: And *Lucian* is a guy as well.

I myself had a little trouble determining Falkner, so I guessed that he was male, and somehow proved myself right, although I forgot how.

I also thought that in R/S/E, the stars for a Pokemon's condition could disappear; I was wondering why my sister's Adamant Feebas didn't evolve, even though she wouldn't eat any more Blue PokeBlocks. Back then, we didn't know that natures did anything and  so we were clueless that Adamant didn't like dry food. A different friend told us that it just wasn't hungry anymore, and it would get hungry later.


----------



## Eeveelution

I used a master ball on Ursaring once. Before I had my own game, someone let me play theirs and with each KO I thought I captured the Pokémon. When I gave it back to the guy I said, "I caught you a ton of Ursaring!"

Also, I thought that Latias and Latios were an evolution chain. In similar legendary "evolution" chains, my friend told me she heard of Ho-Oh having an evolution called "Ho-Hah" or something like that when RS came out. I actually thought it was true.

EDIT: Oh, and when I was training in the Lost Tower in either Gold or Silver, I saw a shiny Rattata. I thought, "Oh, Rattata can be green?" (it looked green to me, okay?) and figured I'd probably see one again and KO'd it. And up until recently I thought that water was super effective against steel type.


----------



## Aethelstan

Darksong said:


> Edit: And *Lucian* is a guy as well.


Ah, with the long hair, it was a little difficult to figure out.

Another mistake I've made commonly was believing certain Pokemon were third gen when they were really second. I played Ruby before I played Silver. I was pleasantly surprised when I found a Skarmory in Silver.


----------



## Rotomize

When I was little, I always watched the Pokemon TV show, and because Rapidash appeared in the title thing with the theme music, I thought it was an evolved form of Rapidash called Searching coz it appeared when the theme song was at the 'searching far and wide' bit.

I also thought Mew evolved into Mewtwo coz my friend told me.

But this was when there were only 150 Pokemon and i was about 5.


----------



## Amphacham

Back when I was completely new to pokémon, I got this used Blue game from a mate o' mine. Instead of starting anew, I attempted to continue his game. I was told that if your Pokémon learns how to Fly, you can easily hop around from town to town. Silly little eight-year-old me spent AGES trying to level up a Farfetch'd to teach it Fly XD


----------



## Starly

When I did not know what a shiny pokemon was, I thought the female Combee was a shiny Combee XD


----------



## Butterfree

I don't get how people manage to think Falkner, Bugsy, Roark or Lucian look girly in the least. o.O Even their names are clearly masculine. (Well, "Bugsy" is androgynous, I suppose, but he still looks like a guy.) Having shoulder-length hair really doesn't make you a girl.

Well, in the R/B/Y days, I thought that the Special stat had to do with your chance of inducing status effects, with Attack applying to all damaging attacks. Even early after getting Gold, I still thought that was how Special Attack and Special Defense worked, until I read Donald's FAQs on GameFAQs and learned the truth. I also thought that when, say, Tail Whip was used on me, it permanently lowered my Pokémon's Defense by one, and was worried that if it happened too often my Pokémon would become really weak.

Because my cousins and I apparently had the strangest luck in the world, we all repeatedly caught Pokérus but never once so much as saw a shiny (aside from the red Gyarados, of course, but that doesn't actually count; I thought it was just red because of the Red Scale). When I first talked to Nurse Joy and she told me there were microscopic bugs crawling around on my Pokémon, I thought something had glitched up on my game and almost turned it off.


----------



## Noctowl

Butterfree said:


> I also thought that when, say, Tail Whip was used on me, it permanently lowered my Pokémon's Defense by one, and was worried that if it happened too often my Pokémon would become really weak.


I thought that too. I also thought that rock types were immune to electric type attacks, and that a shiny pokemon was the alpha male or something.


----------



## ProgMetal_64

Back in the R/B/Y days I could've sworn that Lickitung could learn Lick. Apparently not...


----------



## glitchedgamer

I don't know, Butterfree. Bugsy's face looks feminine to me. I still can't believe he's actually a guy. Let's hope his 4th Gen sprite is better.


----------



## @lex

Well, I think they almost intended us to mistake Bugsy for a girl... at least the manga did :p

I've never had problem telling a character's gender (Lucian? wth?)... but Bugsy... :/ 

Actually, there's one more.

Saturn.

Saturn is a he.

What.


----------



## Aethelstan

Lucian's over-world sprite is what did it for me. And I've really never heard the name Lucian before. It wasn't that overly obvious to me.


----------



## Darksong

I also used to think that status changes didn't fade after exiting a battle, so whenever I battled a lot of Zigzagoon (who used Growl) at the beginning of Sapphire, I would always rush to the Pokemon center with my Treecko thinking, _Poor thing... I need to get its Attack back up._


----------



## GorMcCobb

I threw the master ball before. but i was like "whatever. I caught the electabuzz"


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Butterfree said:


> I don't get how people manage to think Falkner, Bugsy, Roark or Lucian look girly in the least. o.O Even their names are clearly masculine. (Well, "Bugsy" is androgynous, I suppose, but he still looks like a guy.) Having shoulder-length hair really doesn't make you a girl.
> 
> Well, in the R/B/Y days, I thought that the Special stat had to do with your chance of inducing status effects, with Attack applying to all damaging attacks. Even early after getting Gold, I still thought that was how Special Attack and Special Defense worked, until I read Donald's FAQs on GameFAQs and learned the truth. I also thought that when, say, Tail Whip was used on me, it permanently lowered my Pokémon's Defense by one, and was worried that if it happened too often my Pokémon would become really weak.
> 
> Because my cousins and I apparently had the strangest luck in the world, we all repeatedly caught Pokérus but never once so much as saw a shiny (aside from the red Gyarados, of course, but that doesn't actually count; I thought it was just red because of the Red Scale). When I first talked to Nurse Joy and she told me there were microscopic bugs crawling around on my Pokémon, I thought something had glitched up on my game and almost turned it off.


YOU MEAN BUGSY FROM THE GSC SECOND GYM?!?!

I was sure its a female!


I believed, until 2006, that fire has a hidden super-effectiveness against poison.


----------



## glitchedgamer

@lex said:


> Well, I think they almost intended us to mistake Bugsy for a girl... at least the manga did :p
> 
> I've never had problem telling a character's gender (Lucian? wth?)... but Bugsy... :/
> 
> Actually, there's one more.
> 
> Saturn.
> 
> Saturn is a he.
> 
> What.


...SATURN IS A GUY?!? When will the madness end!?


----------



## Leaftail

In Blue, I spent weeks levelling up my Haunter thinking he'll evolve. He was around level 64 or so before I gave up and started a new game. I must have been 5 or 6 when I did that.
Also in blue, I thought for years that Farfetch'd evolves into Doduo and that Geodude evolves into Onix.
I used to think Steel was weak to water (and I still believe it should be!) back in G/S/C.
Finally, in Sapphire, thought that giving a Pokémon a nickname would help it in contests.


----------



## Jolty

Bugsy being a girl (_I SWEAR TO GOD_), Roark being a girl, and DRAPION'S TYPE.

I STILL DON'T KNOW.


----------



## Dave Strider

For a while I thought Dunsparce evolved into Gligar. I have no idea why though.


----------



## Darksong

Jolty said:


> Bugsy being a girl (_I SWEAR TO GOD_), Roark being a girl, and DRAPION'S TYPE.
> 
> I STILL DON'T KNOW.


Drapion is Poison/Dark-type.

I used to think it was Bug/Steel.


----------



## glitchedgamer

I always think it's Bug/Dark or Bug/Poison. Then I'm always utterly confused as to why my Flamethrower did neutral damage...


----------



## blazheirio889

Personally I always think it's Bug/Dark, but I usually manage to remind myself in time and se Earthquake. However, I made the same mistake of using Flamethrower against the bugger the first time I faced it.


----------



## Thorne

I used to think that steel was weak to grass, which I don't think anymore, but still.


----------



## Autumn

I thought Electric was weak against Fire for a short while.

Also, before Emerald came out I was under the impression that Liza and Tate trained Rock-types, because in Ruby they only had a Solrock and a Lunatone. Never mind their telepathy powers. o.o


----------



## Butterfree

...people think _Saturn_ looks girly? o_O How in the world? Hell, I thought Jupiter was a guy when I first saw her. Maybe I just have a tendency to see androgynous figures as male.


----------



## Minish

When I first started playing, none of my Pokemon had been poisoned until around Mauville (Sapphire was my first owned game), and when it happened I thought my Gameboy had broken. I didn't figure it out for ages. But seriously, that thing is scary. Loud, electronic sound and the game going all fuzzy? ;~;

And I didn't realise you were supposed to use teams for Pokemon; I still find it hard trying to do that now. I was annoyed whenever I got to double battle trainers and couldn't battle them because I only had one Pokemon (I'm assuming I got HM slaves later or something). Having one Pokemon sweep the entire game still seems much easier for me, probably because of that... especially with Torchic, who deliberately learns moves that will help you get past the first couple of games with ease if it's all you use.


----------



## glitchedgamer

I did that exact same thing in Gold with Typhlosion. Who needs a team when you have a powerhouse that's 20 levels stronger than everything else?


----------



## M&F

I figured both Saturn and Jupiter correctly the first time. Mars had me thinking for a while, though.

When in doubt, use the character's clothes as evidence to figure their gender. :P


----------



## Eeveelution

Originally I assumed Tucker was a female, most likely due to the Pixie-like appearance. Then I happened to watch the Anime episode he appears in. Tate and Liza both sound like girls' names, so the Anime cleared that up for me too.

When I played my very first Pokémon game, either Gold or Silver (I got both at the same time), I couldn't figure out how to leave the house. Finally I let my one of my parents play and they managed to somehow figure out where to go. Then I decided to go back in, thinking I knew what to do this time. Refer to the topic's title to figure out how that ended.

I also used to stay stuck at Ilex Forest, because I didn't know I had to get Farfetch'd back to its trainer. Ah, I was stuck there for so long I often made new games on the game until I found out what to do by pure luck. Before that, though, I remember training a Spearow until it became Fearow. Then I asked my mom to keep leveling it up through battle while I was in the shower until it learned Fly. (No idea how I remember that, just do.)

And when Ruby and Sapphire came out, I expected to be able to find an Eevee somewhere in the game. You can imagine my disappointment when I learned there was none to be found. I also thought you could go to Johto and Kanto on there.

But to this day I still picture the contest judge Jordan as a girl when I first see him. The rich boy walking sprites just look like girls to me...


----------



## Ether's Bane

I used to think that Glalie was Ice/Dark, Huntail Water/Dark, Gorebyss Water/Psychic, and if you caught a shiny, you beat the whole game.


----------



## blazheirio889

For some reason, even now, I keep thinking of Staryu, Psyduck, and Golduck as Water/Psychic Pokemon. I always use Crunch or something on them and go "Why is it doing normal damage D:"


----------



## glitchedgamer

...Golduck isn't Water/Psychic? 

...They really need to stop giving Psychic and Hypnosis to non-Psychic types. It just confuses me >.<


----------



## blazheirio889

I know! And Psyduck is such a misleading name D: I mean, Psy, Psychic? Amiright?


----------



## Flora

Wait, Tate and Liza _aren't_ girls?

That clears up one thing.

I thought Mars was a guy till the anime came about. *shrugs*


----------



## blazheirio889

I always thought Tate to be a masculine-sounding name...

Nowadays, though, I don't even bother to figure out characters' genders. Just battle them and move on.


----------



## ungulateman

I still get confused by Gardenia. Yes, she's a girl, but it's hard to tell with the cloak, as the only big difference between non-manly male and non-girly female characters is the size of their chests...and the cloak covers it up.

Oh, and Bugsy is basically the reverse, except he's young and therefore it's even harder to tell.

Not to mention how/why Shedinja knows Rest / Sandstorm..


----------



## @lex

Flora and Ashes said:


> Wait, Tate and Liza _aren't_ girls?


Liza is a girl, Tate is a boy.


----------



## Flora

Yeah, I looked that up afterward and forgot to edit.


----------



## glitchedgamer

..I thought they were both girls. Stop messing with me, GameFreak! D=


----------



## Blazie

…Whoa. Jordan the contest judge is a _guy_? What the…okay, I seriously believed that he was a girl, since I know some girls named Jordan. And I thought Tate was a girl since they look alike and nobody refers to their genders…

I couldn't figure out how to leave the town in Crystal. Then, when I soon figured out I had to go into the lab, I wasted many restarts not knowing how to get out, since I had no idea how to get a Pokemon or even that I needed to. xD


----------



## Mai

In Gold I thought Silver was a girl and i spent FOREVER trying to catch a female tauros.


----------



## Dragonclaw

BlazieAura said:


> …Whoa. Jordan the contest judge is a _guy_? What the…okay, I seriously believed that he was a girl, since I know some girls named Jordan. And I thought Tate was a girl since they look alike and nobody refers to their genders…


Jordan's a guy? wtf but she had the whole female sprite and everything.

Exactly the same here, including Bugsy.


----------



## Spatz

It took me until Ruby to figure out that elec was weak to ground, and I was worried about my Marshtomp. When I first learned of shinys I thought it'd be easy to find them...

Kricketot originally looked like a Volbeat/Illumise evo to me...

I still don't understand how eevee's aren't 50/50 male female...


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

Eeveelution said:


> Originally I assumed Tucker was a female, most likely due to the Pixie-like appearance. Then I happened to watch the Anime episode he appears in. Tate and Liza both sound like girls' names, so the Anime cleared that up for me too.


When I saw the sugimori art for tated and Liza, I was sure I was wrong and tate was a girl, depsite what I thought(that he's a male, and I was right!).
And Tucker is quite creepy- I was sure for over 3 years that he was a woman, but only now realized he is simply some- super gay guy. Seriously.


----------



## M&F

Eon Spirit said:


> I still don't understand how eevee's aren't 50/50 male female...


For the same reason starters aren't 50/50 (and, specially, Chikorita is likelier to be male than female).

Every Pokémon that you can only obtain as a "present" will have a 87.5/12.5 male-to-female gender ratio. That was probably put in there to restrict your ability to obtain more of that Pokémon through breeding -- even though Ditto solves that problem.

Also, obviously, this excludes genderless Pokémon -- such as the Porygon you can receive in Platinum.


----------



## Butterfree

I keep getting confused about whether the first-generation Water dual-types' pre-evolutions actually have the second type or not. I know Dewgong and Cloyster are Water/Ice and Starmie is Water/Psychic, but I keep forgetting if Seel, Shellder and Staryu are pure Water. Aside from those, I have always learned pretty quickly exactly what type every Pokémon is.


----------



## blazheirio889

I'm... pretty sure Seel is Water/Ice. As for Shellder and Staryu, I'm quite sure that they're both pure water. Used to think Staryu was Water/Psychic until I started using one in-game.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Seel is water, no ice.


----------



## blazheirio889

Hosnap. Seriously? :/ I'm pretty sure Seel showed up when I searched Pokemon with the ice typing on Psypokes...

*checks*

I was delirious.


----------



## Darksong

I think Jordan is a girl. Is there some way you can prove she's male? As in, is there a quote that mentions her as a he or something? :/

I myself am not sure now.... O_O


----------



## thunder

I thought that zapdos could lear a power 150 move from the move tutor for the starters in fire red.


----------



## Alxprit

About the Seel Ice thing. I realized that while I fought Pyrce one time. His Seel used Hail, and it took damage from it. So that was pretty much the determining factor.


----------



## blazheirio889

...Pryce had a Seel? I thought he only had a Dewgong and some other ice-types.


----------



## Zeph

Darksong said:


> I think Jordan is a girl. Is there some way you can prove she's male? As in, is there a quote that mentions her as a he or something? :/
> 
> I myself am not sure now.... O_O


This, perhaps?


----------



## Ven

I had always thought that Marill and Azumarill was from gen 1.


----------



## glitchedgamer

Xaldin said:


> I had always thought that Marill and Azumarill was from gen 1.


PIKABLU!!! =O

I used to think the Red Gyarados was the only "holographic" (my term for alternate coloring before I learned about shinies) Pokemon in existance. Not sure what I thought when I saw a shiny Pidgey all those years ago...all I know is that I never caught it, probably cause I thought it was a glitch or something.


----------



## StrongSad

I always thought Dragon Rage had a very high base power. Then, after seeing NO base power in my Pokedex book, I thought that it did NO damage. This might seem silly...


----------



## Jolteon

I can't think of anything relevant that I thought about Pokemon, aside from mispronouncing a few of their names and refusing to hear otherwise, but my best friend's 13-year-old sister is still convinced that Plusle and Minun evolve into Latias and Latios.


----------



## Lord Shyguy

blazheirio889 said:


> ...Pryce had a Seel? I thought he only had a Dewgong and some other ice-types.


 Yes, he does. He has a Level 27 Seel, a Level 29 Dewgong, and a Level 31 Piloswine.
And on the topic of genders, I'm still not 100% sure Tucker's a guy...


----------



## blazheirio889

Oh right, I've always thought until recently that Gyarados's name was spelled Gyrados. Y'know, the 'Gyr' part as in 'gyre'? Although, it does look better with an extra a...


----------



## glitchedgamer

I still like Gyarados' beta name better: Skulkraken >=). I named my Red Gyarados in Crystal that.


----------



## Kabigon

eevee_em said:


> When I was little I thought Mew evolved Mewtwo and Mewtwo evolved into Mega-Mewtwo(Mewtwo with his suit from the movie). Yeah...


You're not the only one who thought Mega-Mewtwo was a real Pokemon!

I don't remember where I got it from.

I thought Salamence was a powerful unobtainable Pokemon. So I lied to my friend and told him that you could get it by training Bagon. Didn't know it was true.


----------



## EddyOkapi

Kabigon said:


> I lied to my friend and told him that you could get it by training Bagon. Didn't know it was true.


XD Just.. awesome.

I used to think Electabuzz, Jynx and Magmar were legendaries at first. It's not until I saw lots of magmar and electabuzz in their respective catchable zones I realized those two weren't. I still thought Jynx was legendary because my friend had one, never told me how to get it, further fueling the thoughts of her being legendary. That was before I could get on the internet to check it, then facepalming.

Also took me a long time to know Gengar and Golem were only obtainable via trade. The only one I had was a Golem from a friend at level 36, again, fueling my thoughts that golems evolve at level 36 and that trading just acts like a level up, hence, making your pokemon evolve if you canceled the evolution. Yeah..

Then there's the whole aerodactyl being legendary for me back then. I think I was too disillusionnal and thought everything rare was legendary. Like Snorlax, since there were only two and I.. used... a masterball.. to catch my first in my very first playthough.

Of course, I never been the brightest bulb in the box and kept believing loads of things made up by myself. 8/


----------



## Leviathan

EddyOkapi said:


> Like Snorlax, since there were only two and I.. used... a masterball.. to catch my first in my very first playthough.


I can top that (sadly).

I was introduced to Pokemon by my cousin; by that point he had gotten really far in Blue and was almost done with the pokedex. So I looked over his shoulder one day and saw him, apparently, buying Master Balls somewhere, then catching a bunch of stuff with them. When I got my copy of Red (and Yellow, which would then go unplayed forever), I assumed that I would be able to get as many Master Balls as I wanted, so I used it on a random Seadra I encountered on my way to the E4. After several months of looking for this mystical ball vendor, I asked my cousin how he had done it and he said he had no idea what I was talking about.


----------



## Autumn

I believed that Take Down was a Dark-type move for a while... until fairly recently, actually, when a Pokémon in my FireRed learned it and I was like "wait... Take Down's a _Normal_ move?"


----------



## Drowzee64

When I was very little, I thought that Fire>Water because fire evaporates water.

I was the slow one.


----------



## EddyOkapi

Drowzee64 said:


> When I was very little, I thought that Fire>Water because fire evaporates water.
> 
> I was the slow one.


Haw, you know, type-matching before the internet start hammering in my head was complicated. Ice isn't effective against Water type, not matter how much  I thought it could freeze water. Yeah..


----------



## glitchedgamer

Don't worry, Eddy, I'm still convinced Electabuzz, Jynx, and Magmar were legends before they got replaced by Zapdos, Articuno, and Moltres. They are all human-shaped, and they were the only Pokemon to learn their respective elemental punches, so they could have been signature moves. Then Hitmonchan had to be created...


----------



## Alexi

Holy balls, Tate is a guy?!

Hm, interesting....

Recently, after playing Oblivion for waaay too long, I somehow got it into my head that you could kill a trainer and take their pokemon.

My sis told me I was fuckin crazy.


----------



## nothing to see here

From what I remember, Bugsy was the only character whose gender I couldn't figure out.

Never had any trouble at all with Roark, Tucker, Tate etc... usually the names are a pretty big giveaway.  And I can't see how people are getting genders mixed up for the Team Galactic people... Saturn looks like a dude with a funny haircut, and Mars and Jupiter are pretty obviously girls.

Of course, maybe I'm just really good at figuring out people's genders...


----------



## Mai

Woah. I just figured out that skarmory and chinchou and generation 2 pokemon.
I didn't see them until rse!!! Wierd. That was silly. Anyone have something like that
happen to you?


----------



## Spatz

Origianly in Gold I thought that the secret potion was one of the best potions you could get, and would heal your entire team. Shame...


----------



## Momoharu

Lol when I was small and trying to catch a Vulpix, I ran out of balls so I threw my master


----------



## The Hungry Goldfish

Let's see...

-I once thought Charizard was a Fire/Flying/Dragon/Fighting type.
-Once, while playing a friend's Crystal, I came across Entei... and _ran_ from it.
-When I saw the R/S Nosepass sprite: , I thought it didn't have any legs; I thought it was a head for a statue, the one foot on the ground was the neck, the one foot in the air was a tubelike mouth, and the arms were ears.
-I thought Golbats evolved into Crobat at Level 65.
-I thought the Soothe Bell was in Pokemon Gold.... until I looked it up.
And...
-I thought Ice-types were weak to Dark-type moves.


----------



## Elliekat

I thought the Grass-type was called Leaf-type until I met that girl in Emerald who gives you whatever if you have a Grass type. I was all, "What is this Grass type? Is she talking about Leaf type?"

And I thought if you pressed B when the Pokeball hit the "ground" and then did Right-Left-Right-Down, it would unfailingly catch a Pokemon. I still do that out of habit, even though I know better.


----------



## FireChao

I always thought that pokemon raised from a lower level were stronger in red - in fact, i'm still not sure whether or not they are...




The Hungry Goldfish said:


> When I saw the R/S Nosepass sprite: , I thought it didn't have any legs; I thought it was a head for a statue, the one foot on the ground was the neck, the one foot in the air was a tubelike mouth, and the arms were ears.


it looks awesome when you think about it like that...


----------



## Not Meowth

The Hungry Goldfish said:


> -When I saw the R/S Nosepass sprite: , I thought it didn't have any legs; I thought it was a head for a statue, the one foot on the ground was the neck, the one foot in the air was a tubelike mouth, and the arms were ears.


I usually see those arms as ears anyway o_o

I think I once thought Butterfree could learn Fly in Pokémon Yellow, which I suppose isn't quite such a ridiculous misconception given that Pidgey, Spearow etc. learn it.


----------



## blazheirio889

And _Dodrio_ can learn it in Gen I. Which is even more ridiculous, considering it doesn't have wings.
Charizard couldn't learn Fly in Gen I, either. Flawed logic yay~


----------



## EddyOkapi

The Hungry Goldfish said:


> -When I saw the R/S Nosepass sprite: , I thought it didn't have any legs; I thought it was a head for a statue, the one foot on the ground was the neck, the one foot in the air was a tubelike mouth, and the arms were ears.


I.. can't stop laughing at nosepass' sprite now. XD Tube-mouth.


The entei one reminds me that I used to think Lugia would be in the Tin Tower in Silver sinc eI had played Gold first and Ho-oh was there. Of course, I was young and couldn't read English properly so I didn't read what everyone said.

Which now chain-reminds me that the moonstone and sun stone would make Eevee evolve into Umbreon and Espeon for quite a long time. I still catch myself trying to get a leaf stone on eevee when trying to make it evolve into a Leafeon before I remember that they don't work that way. :c


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I always thought they evolved that way as well. It makes more sense that way.


----------



## FKOD

In FireRed, I decided I could take on the Elite Four 'cause I had Zapdos and Moltres in my party (this was the first Pokemon game I owned, so I wasn't as learned as some of you would've been at that time). After failing miserably the first few times, I decided that legendaries were nothing special. So, I got some of my higher leveled pokemon out of my PC and grinded like there was no tomorrow.

Even though I know now that legendaries have higher stats, I still never use them. 

In Emerald, the first time I ran into a Mawile, I was all like "What the crap is that thing?" I thought it was one of the weirdest looking Pokemon I had ever seen, and I pretty much stuffed it in my PC, never to see the light of day again until I stole borrowed my bro's Gameboy and traded it to FireRed.

Then, at some point, I saw a picture of Mawile from the front. Then suddenly it was not so weird and it was actually kind of cute and it was my favorite Pokemon forever and ever.


----------



## Deo

I thought Bugsy was a girl until I saw him in the show, that was one of the biggest letdowns of my life.




FKOD said:


> In Emerald, the first time I ran into a Mawile, I was all like "What the crap is that thing?" I thought it was one of the weirdest looking Pokemon I had ever seen, and I pretty much stuffed it in my PC, never to see the light of day again until I stole borrowed my bro's Gameboy and traded it to FireRed.


Haha same here, I had no idea what Mawile was for the longest time!


----------



## M&F

Kam said:


> I always thought they evolved that way as well. It makes more sense that way.


Not so much when you take into account the fact that, if they did evolve by Leaf Stone, it would contradict earlier games. On the grounds that the only reason why Eevee wouldn't evolve by Leaf Stone before is that Leafeon "didn't exist".

I see that they tried to do that every generation, but, they still failed with Mamoswine (as Piloswine gets Ancientpower from breeding) and Lickylicki(sp?) (as Lickitung gets Rollout by tutor).


----------



## Loco Mocho

I thought Garados was dragon (Iec Beam)


----------



## Munchkin

Bugsy is a _GUY_?! O.o

*ahem*
I also wasted my first Master Ball, on a Seadra in Yellow.

Also, this has to be one of my most "ohcrap" moments of my life.
On my very first file of Gold version, I had a female Typhlosion that I loved so very much. But then, some time after I beat the E4 and gyms, I heard about an awesome Pokémon called "Celebi" that had a shrine in the forest. Celebi? Wow, sounds special!
So I went to the shrine and of course, it mentioned something about a Grass-type. I thought they meant Meganium. So I foolishly restarted my game and picked Chikorita. I never raised him past Bayleef, so I really dislike Bayleef now ;-;

I miss my Typhlosion <3


----------



## AuroraSuicune

In FireRed I always thought you could go to Johto from some secret route. I spent months and months researching every possible way to get there. After five months I finally figured out that you couldn't. =_= I also thought that you could get RageCandyBars from the stall in Two Island.

And for some odd reason I thought Plusle evolved into Minun and Minun evolved into Plusle. I still have no idea how that would have worked out.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I always thought that in XD, using Shadow moves would cause the Pokemon's heart meter to reverse and thus prevent you from purifying it.


----------



## AuroraSuicune

Reminds me, when I was at the mall a few years ago, there was this kid playing the demo of Pokemon XD, and didn't believe me when I said in this version of Pokemon, you can catch the other trainer's Pokemon. So he bet me $100 that you couldn't catch pokemon from trainers...and naturally proved him wrong =P


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Please tell me that you forgot to put a period in between the $1 and 00 there.


----------



## AuroraSuicune

I didn't forget. He really bet me $100 bucks.


----------



## Lord Shyguy

When I was really young, I used to think that if you used Splash enough, it would turn into Surf. Oh, how wrong I was.


----------



## Aklingelos

When I was 6 or 8, I thought Red was Ash.
I also thought Rock types were immune to Electric attacks, and that Ghost types were super effective against Psychic types(R/B/Y), I also, at one point, thought that Electric attacks were super effective against Bug types.
I also thought Silver was a girl, but I shortly realized I was wrong.
I used to think the shiny Gyarados in G/S/C was the only "alternate colored" pokémon, 'till I actually learned what shinies are in the fourth generation(Yes, it took me that long to find out).


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Rock should have a resistance to Electric attacks. Otherwise, they're overpowered.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

I remember once playing Crystal and repeatedly healing my Pokemon at a Pokemon center (Dozens upon dozens of times) because I thought it would eventually start raising their HP. 

Other than that I used to think ghost types were resistant to grass because of Gastly and it's evolved forms.

I also once found a shiny Spinarak in my Crystal, only to freak out and immediately turned off the game because I thought I had found some kind of glitch.


----------



## Dave Strider

When i was small, i thought splash did damage in places with water like Misty's Gym or the Sea. How silly i was.


----------



## Not Meowth

Aklingelos said:


> I also thought ... that Ghost types were super effective against Psychic types(R/B/Y)


They were. It's just that Lick was the only damaging Ghost move back then and who the hell even uses Lick.


----------



## M&F

Mike the Foxhog said:


> They were. It's just that Lick was the only damaging Ghost move back then and who the hell even uses Lick.


They weren't. Psychic-types were immune to Ghost-type attacks in RBY. Just check on a type chart that has such information.

Plus, there was also Night Shade, though it ignores effectiveness.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Metallica Fanboy said:


> They weren't. Psychic-types were immune to Ghost-type attacks in RBY. Just check on a type chart that has such information.


iirc, that was only in RB, but I didn't do the fact check.


----------



## Satirical Psyduck

Darksong said:


> At first I thought Roark was a girl as well, until I first got to Byron, who mentioned Roark as a "he." o_O


I'll second, rather third, that.

I remember thinking that Team Aqua on Sapphire was gonna steal all my pokemon (this was ages ago). It took me like four weeks to finish Rustboro.


----------



## Tyranitar freak

Until I got to my rival in firered after the elite four, I thought I would get two human traveling companions.

I thought there was a secret water route in D/P/Pt to go south to Kanto.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I thought that in XD, using Shadow moves would further close the Pokemon's heart. Turned out I was wrong. Huh.


----------



## Sage Noctowl

I remember, when I first started out, I thought that Psychic was weak to itself.  Never trust the TCG.  

Also, for no reason, I thought Ghost was weak to water.  I still do like to use water moves on ghosts for this reason, although I know it doesn't work much better.

I also fell victim to the Spacecenter false cheats, and thought that if I caught all of the regional Pokémon, I would be able to go to Johto.  

Finally, I thought Johto was the region of Colosseum (I started out with Firered, and heard Johto and colosseum, and made the false connection.


----------



## Darksong

Due mainly to its typing in the TCG, but also because of Ruby, my sister and I used to think Groudon was a Fighting/Dark type... I also used to think Wynaut evolved with happiness.


----------



## Meowzie-chan

I wasn't actually a fan of Pokémon back then, but when I was in third grade and the anime was nearing Orange Islands or something, I heard people talking about Pokémon all the time. When I heard them mention Staryu and Starmie... I assumed the two were some sort of little fairy. Yeah. I didn't know many species back then... but shortly after, i got into the anime, and the next year, the games with Crystal. 

Speaking of Crystal, I thought that starting over would save my Pokédex data. To be fair, I can blame that Lego GBC game I had back then for this. You collected cards throughout the game, and the data stayed after you restarted. I never did beat that game, but it led me to believe that I could keep the info in my Dex. Why did I restart? I thought that you had to beat the first Ruins of Alph puzzle to progress with the game. I couldn't figure out what to do, so I started over. Yeah.


----------



## Tyranitar freak

Oh yeah, I used to think you met Ash in R/B/Y/FR/LG. I'll never understand why I thought that.


----------



## Flygon1

I, among others, was convinced that if you completed the National Pokedex in R/S/E the nice Game Freak people would give you a Johto starter. I tested this on a used Ruby with a Gameshark. It doesn't work.... 

For the longest time I thought Stantler was named something else (I think it started with "Eu", as in "Europe"). I blame the Japanese cards I have; since the names were unreadable and I hadn't played G/S/C or watched much of the anime, I made them up. 

Also like many people, I thought Ghost was a Special type, meaning that the Shadow Balling Espeon I have lying about on Emerald is completely useless until I migrate it to Platinum. I also thought that Fighting wouldn't affect Ghost types.

Again, because of my lack of Johto knowledge, I thought Sneasel was an Ice/Steel type. You can understand my confusion; both types were introduced in the same generation, both are superaffected by the Fighting type, and Sneasel has these wicked claws which could be made of steel. It even learns Metal Claw by leveling up! I only just found out the truth when I caught one in Platinum.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Flygon said:


> I, among others, was convinced that if you completed the National Pokedex in R/S/E the nice Game Freak people would give you a Johto starter. I tested this on a used Ruby with a Gameshark. It doesn't work....


complete rsedex gets you one in emerald, though



> I also thought that Fighting wouldn't affect Ghost types.


true.


----------



## Eloi

I used to think capturing Pokemon was a button timing game, due to my experience with Paper Mario's timed hits.
So I would tap A+B everytime it would wiggle, or frantically press A while it wiggled. 
It wasn't until I read about the 'Catch Rate' formula did I learn button mashing and timing didn't actually help.
...I still do it for good luck though. ;)


----------



## Not Meowth

I once didn't realise Slowpoke's evolution line was split, and thought that it went Slowpoke>Slowbro>Slowking and not Slowpoke>Slowbro/Slowking. I still have trouble getting my head around that fact.


----------



## Slartibartfast

> I once didn't realise Slowpoke's evolution line was split, and thought that it went Slowpoke>Slowbro>Slowking and not Slowpoke>Slowbro/Slowking. I still have trouble getting my head around that fact.


Same here. It just seems like that's the way things _should _be; I mean, he's named SlowKING! How can Slobro NOT evolve into him? It defies all logic. >: (


----------



## Meowzie-chan

Slartibartfast said:


> Same here. It just seems like that's the way things _should _be; I mean, he's named SlowKING! How can Slobro NOT evolve into him? It defies all logic. >: (


I remember thinking on that Crystal cart that you have your Slowpoke, while holding a Kings Rock, battle a Shellder to make it evolve into Slowking. 

I didn't get a strategy guide to figure this stuff out until I had already beaten the E4.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Flygon said:


> For the longest time I thought Stantler was named something else (I think it started with "Eu", as in "Europe"). I blame the Japanese cards I have; since the names were unreadable and I hadn't played G/S/C or watched much of the anime, I made them up.


I think that the original English name for it was Scaribou. I still call Stantler that because it sounds cooler.


----------



## Steel Scyther

Eloi said:


> I used to think capturing Pokemon was a button timing game, due to my experience with Paper Mario's timed hits.
> So I would tap A+B everytime it would wiggle, or frantically press A while it wiggled.
> It wasn't until I read about the 'Catch Rate' formula did I learn button mashing and timing didn't actually help.
> ...I still do it for good luck though. ;)


Same here. My family used to press the A buttons in Pokemon games when we were waiting for something, including Pokemon to be caught or escape. Then my brothers somehow got it into their heads that that helped you catch Pokemon.


----------



## Steel Scyther

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I once didn't realise Slowpoke's evolution line was split, and thought that it went Slowpoke>Slowbro>Slowking and not Slowpoke>Slowbro/Slowking. I still have trouble getting my head around that fact.


That too.


----------



## Tyranitar freak

Thought Togepei evolved into Lugia. Yeah, don't ask why.


----------



## Steel Scyther

I don't know if this counts, but my DS had a glitch that meant if you tried to transfer Pokemon from the Advance games, the save file on the Advance game would be deleted. My little brother used to think this was Nintendo's way of "punishing" us for not defeating the Elite Four twice.


----------



## Glitterbomb

I thought that I could still catch legendaries if I beat them. I think I restarted Crystal over that one.


----------



## Not Meowth

Meowzie-chan said:


> I remember thinking on that Crystal cart that you have your Slowpoke, while holding a Kings Rock, battle a Shellder to make it evolve into Slowking.


I think I thought something like that too.
Slowking, why are you so confusing :<


----------



## Mustardear

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I once didn't realise Slowpoke's evolution line was split, and thought that it went Slowpoke>Slowbro>Slowking and not Slowpoke>Slowbro/Slowking. I still have trouble getting my head around that fact.


This one got me too. I actually have a guide for G/S which says that Slowbro evolved into Slowking.


----------



## coolking49

Aethelstan said:


> Ah, with the long hair, it was a little difficult to figure out.
> 
> Another mistake I've made commonly was believing certain Pokemon were third gen when they were really second. I played Ruby before I played Silver. I was pleasantly surprised when I found a Skarmory in Silver.


exactly my thoughts after skipping generation 2. I had watch the anime but never played the games.



Darksong said:


> Drapion is Poison/Dark-type.
> 
> I used to think it was Bug/Steel.


I figured it was poison bug, or poison ground. Why wouldnt psychic types effect it!



Eeveelution said:


> Originally I assumed Tucker was a female, most likely due to the Pixie-like appearance. Then I happened to watch the Anime episode he appears in. Tate and Liza both sound like girls' names, so the Anime cleared that up for me too.


I had no problem with anyone except Liza and Tate both must be girls. I mean, honestly.



blazheirio889 said:


> For some reason, even now, I keep thinking of Staryu, Psyduck, and Golduck as Water/Psychic Pokemon. I always use Crunch or something on them and go "Why is it doing normal damage D:"


I figured psyduck and golduck are water pyschic too, but I never figured ot starmie is part psychic until generation 4.



Xaldin said:


> I had always thought that Marill and Azumarill was from gen 1.


what he said.



Darksong said:


> Due mainly to its typing in the TCG, but also because of Ruby, my sister and I used to think Groudon was a Fighting/Dark type.


I figured it was a fire type because ground gets no boost from sun. I got saphire, not Ruby, so I only figured it out in Emerald.

I also was told that pressing B makes a pokemon more likely to be caught


----------

